# Bible Story Quiz



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Take the Bible Story Quiz.

I got 13 of 13 for "Bible Brilliance!"


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Bible Brilliance! I got 13 too.
I'm not that brilliant on the bible quotes though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Woo-hoo! All that Bible reading finally paid off.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty easy, so 'bible brilliance' too. It bothers me that today's pupils might choose 'Jacob's Stool', though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2015)

This message flashed up once I completed the questionnaire: "You got all the answers right and even replied correctly to the 14th question simply because you are the Son of Satan and have privileged insider knowledge." Fair enough.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> This message flashed up once I completed the questionnaire: "You got all the answers right and even replied correctly to the 14th question simply because you are the Son of Satan and have privileged insider knowledge." Fair enough.


Oh yeah? Still, it says something about your fascination for the Bible that this time you didn't bother to vote for Beethoven!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Arrange the following alphabetical list of names into the correct order of "begat"-ing...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SimonNZ said:


> Arrange the following alphabetical list of names into the correct order of "begat"-ing...


I refer you to Josquin's motet Liber Generatonis Jesu Christi. Straight out of the first chapter of Matthew.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Partial credit. I was looking for the full list from Chronicles, not the "Cliffs Notes" Matthew version.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't quite know how I got 13/13, since I'm not religious.
Must be all the church music I listen to.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. 13/13 and I'm agnostic.

Joseph and his Uncles! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Did Adam and Eve have belly buttons? That's what I want to know!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Did Adam and Eve have belly buttons? That's what I want to know!


I suspect they did not.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Florestan said:


> I suspect they did not.


They did! And they were a nice looking white European couple!


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing is proven here. The picture is an an _artistic impression _ of Adam and Eve. The artist probably never thought of the question whether they had belly buttons or not.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Omphalos' by Philip Henry Gosse was a famous Victorian book on this very issue! 

I must say, I'd love to hear the story of 'Jonah and the Crab'!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I got them all right, and I'm an atheist. WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? :lol:

Also, this message:


> Well done, you certainly seem to know your Bible stories. Of course, you may just recognise the titles rather than have an in-depth knowledge of these tales, but who knows.


So no conclusions can be drawn... sounds like the quiz was designed by a certain TC pollster!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought toxic subjects such as religion, politics and hiphop had to be restricted to special high security sub-forums? (Any/All discussions about Politics or Religion are restricted to the Social Groups)


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> I got them all right, and I'm an atheist. WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? :lol:
> 
> Also, this message:
> 
> So no conclusions can be drawn... sounds like the quiz was designed by a certain TC pollster!


At least it says "stories."


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> I got them all right, and I'm an atheist. WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? :lol:
> !


Same place He always is - everywhere!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

dogen said:


> I thought toxic subjects such as religion, politics and hiphop had to be restricted to special high security sub-forums? (Any/All discussions about Politics or Religion are restricted to the Social Groups)


It's a quiz - reporting your answers is OK; discussing things or navel gazing is not.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Pretty easy, so 'bible brilliance' too. It bothers me that today's pupils might choose 'Jacob's Stool', though!


Could be worse if they would choose "Jacob's Stool Specimen".


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This was extremely easy. Should have been done in Aramaic to make it more of a challenge.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

13/13. Know your opponents, I always say!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

12 out of 13, my dear granny would have been happy


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taggart said:


> It's a quiz - reporting your answers is OK; discussing things or navel gazing is not.


Notice I started the thread on April 11 and the next post is April 27. Seems the moderators spent a bit if time considering whether or not to run it on the main forum. It could, I suppose, get shut down eventually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

Florestan said:


> I suspect they did not.


That's not good. Back in January, my appendix burst and I had to get emergency surgery. Today, they remove it laproscopically--through the navel--which leaves almost no scarring. So without a navel an appendectomy is is going to be a bit messier.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Victor Redseal said:


> That's not good. Back in January, my appendix burst and I had to get emergency surgery. Today, they remove it laproscopically--through the navel--which leaves almost no scarring. So without a navel an appendectomy is is going to be a bit messier.


Yeah, but they didn't do appendectomies back in those days. Sorry to hear of your emergency situation. Glad it all came out all right.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> 12 out of 13, my dear granny would have been happy


She wouldn't smack ya for getting one wrong?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, this was pretty easy, I want a tougher Bible quiz to really separate the sheep from the goats.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Technically Eve was a Caesarian birth and Adam a Dustectamy.
I got them all right anyway like a good little lapsed Roman Catholic. I'll still probably go to hell in payment for those early teenage years though!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Badinerie said:


> Technically Eve was a Caesarian birth and Adam a Dustectamy.


Good point. BTW on the other thought, full payment has been made: "It is finished."


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Badinerie said:


> Technically Eve was a Caesarian birth and Adam a Dustectamy.
> I got them all right anyway like a good little lapsed Roman Catholic. I'll still probably go to hell in payment for those early teenage years though!


No, no - remember that you have to have 'clear knowledge & full consent' for it to be a mortal sin, and how many teenagers have those?


----------

